# Quitting PPI to see if IBS improves. Withdrawl symptoms?



## unsinkable777 (Oct 11, 2013)

I want to see if my IBS will improve if I quit taking Pantaloc. It makes sense to me that reducing stomach acid makes digestion more difficult, so quitting my PPI should make it better. I quit my Pantaloc, cold turkey, about 10 days ago. I felt pretty good at first (although I still need the occasional Gaviscon), but now I have very watery, acidic diarrhea and bad nausea. I'm not sure if these are withdrawl symptoms or if I'm just having an IBS/Celiac episode. Can anyone share their experience with quitting a PPI? Is it crazy to quit cold turkey? Thanks for your feedback. Karen


----------

